# Eye infection in budgie



## Bubblesandblue

Hi, recently my budgie has this crust around his eyes. Is it a eye infection? And what at home remedies can I use? He is active and fine. hes eating and pooping like normal. My other budgie is fine. Thanks


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums,

I'm sorry your budgie hasn't been feeling well.  
Given the condition your budgie is in, the very best thing to do is to book an appointment with an avian vet specialist for a correct diagnosis and treatment plan. Until then, you can keep her warm (your budgie is a female, by the way) by covering the cage on three sides. To provide some relief you can carefully wash her eyes with sterile saline solution, a couple of drops on each eye should suffice. This will not cure the ailment and would only help with the general discomfort. Your budgie needs to be prescribed with the right medication.

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your little budgie girl looks as if she is very uncomfortable and it is important you get the proper treatment from an Avian Vet so her condition does not worsen.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree that she looks to be in very poor shape and it's essential to get her to the vet right away so that the infection or disease does not cause damage to her vision permanently. :upset:

An avian vet is the only person who can accurately evaluate or treat your little one; although we can offer some home remedies to soothe her eye, these are _not_ cures and will not help her get better, only alleviate the discomfort she is surely feeling.

It's important to try and schedule her in for an appointment right away to ensure that she is on the road to recovery soon! If you are unable to find saline drops, you can also make some chamomile tea (pure chamomile, no sweetener) and cool it to room temperature before gently dripping some into her eyes with a cotton ball. Again, this will not cure her, only help her feel better while you wait to get her an appointment. :2thumbs:

Please be sure to update us on her condition very soon! I hope she's able to feel better :fingerx:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided by FaeryBee as there is lots of valuable information among them to help you stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## Bubblesandblue

Wow thank you all for your help! 
I really did not know it was that bad and I'm happy I asked for help!!!!
I will try to get her to an appointment as soon as possible!! 
Good to know she's a girl, I thought she was a female but when I bought her they said it was a male.


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm glad you're going to be taking her in to the vet! Please let us know how the vet visit goes


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'll be looking forward to your update in this thread regarding your little girl's condition once you've taken her to the Avian Vet.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Bubblesandblue

Starling... what is saline drops?
I would like to get it to have it 
Thanx

Isint saline solution salt? Wouldn't that burn her eyes?
Please answer thanx


----------



## StarlingWings

Saline solution is a solution that matches the sodium content of the blood and bodily fluid, so it doesn't hurt the eyes when you drop it in like water does. It is similar to eye drops except without the other additives; you can find it at a pharmacy or first aid section. :thumbsup:


----------

